# Son in US University



## ethernat (Jul 16, 2011)

My work are moving me to the USA early 2012 and I need some advice on university information?

I have a son who is 16, who will likely want to study in the USA if thats where we are living at that point. Assuming we are/have been residents for more than a year before he applies to any Universities in the USA Is he entitled to take Univeristy loans just like a US citizen? how do these loans work tuition fees, etc...? anyone out there know?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ethernat said:


> My work are moving me to the USA early 2012 and I need some advice on university information?
> 
> I have a son who is 16, who will likely want to study in the USA if thats where we are living at that point. Assuming we are/have been residents for more than a year before he applies to any Universities in the USA Is he entitled to take Univeristy loans just like a US citizen? how do these loans work tuition fees, etc...? anyone out there know?


AFAIK, permanent residents are treated just like USCs; non-immigrant visa (NIV) holders are not.

Federal-backed loans start with a FAFSA: Home - FAFSA on the Web-Federal Student Aid

Fees for state colleges are set at 2 or 3 tier: in-state, out-of-state, and foreign student. The difference can be 5x!

Qualification is slightly different between states but generally require at least a year's residence for the cheapest in-state rates. How they treat NIV holders varies.

So, to get the cheapest rate, he needs to be here for at least a year and have a green card. Whether you can get a green card or not depends on your company wishes, and your role within it or, possibly, your qualifications.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Just go through the web site of universities in the area you will be moving to. Contact the International Student section for details. You are aware of the fact that he will have to apply and be admitted to a US iniversity.

My question Fatbrit - supposed he will not have graduated at 21. Will he have to apply for the appropriate student visa from outside the US?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> My question Fatbrit - supposed he will not have graduated at 21. Will he have to apply for the appropriate student visa from outside the US?


If he were here on, say, L2 status, he could petition USCIS to change to F1 status without leaving the country. By far the best plan, though, is to ensure he has residency (aka green card) well before he reaches this issue.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> If he were here on, say, L2 status, he could petition USCIS to change to F1 status without leaving the country. By far the best plan, though, is to ensure he has residency (aka green card) well before he reaches this issue.


Thank you.


----------

